# Having the Gardner exhaust system installed



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm having the Gardner exhaust system installed on the '64. Looking forward to it. Any experiences with this system?

GTO Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - Muscle Car Exhaust Sytems for GTO


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

looks like they have a very correct system from their website. A proper install should give you a nice result. Have not seen a Gardner system on a GTO, but have on a 442, and they are similar. The quality was nice.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, I'm sure you'll be happy with it. 
I wish they would include prices on their website, but from what I've heard from others, they are out of my league anyway.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

crush bent only?


----------

